# look 585 or cervelo r3



## bstendig (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm leaning toward buying the 585 but I'm also considering the Cervelo R3. I've read that the R3 has paint quality issues - Cervelo, to its credit honors its warranty - and R3 seems to have a shorter wheelbase than the 585 but I don't know how that translates into handling characteristics or sizing. I'm currently riding a 51cm 2006 Orbea Orca; the Small 585 virtually mimics the Orca's geometry. The R3 geometry is somewhat different.

The 585, except for the paint scheme, it is unchanged for 5 years and I don't want to buy a 2010 585 only to have the frame radically changed like Orbea changed the Orca a year after I bought mine. I like the frame shape and paint on the R3 better than the 2010 585 but I know that ride quality - compliance, stiffness, long ride comfort, etc - is more important.

I'd also like to hear from anyone who dealt w/ Look re: warranty issues and if they were satisfied w/ the way Look handles the issues.

Thanks


----------



## bedazzle410 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have not had any problems with my 585. I have no information on the topic but, I feel that the 585 will be around awhile. I have had some paint issues with my 595 and I can not say anything bad about look USA. They have honored the warranty without question. I have never dealt with any company as nice as Look is to deal with. In fact I just ordered my wife a new 585 Elle with SR. We are going to put her Fierte Serotta on the trainer.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*no R3*

I would not buy an R3 in either of the two smallest sizes. The geometry is ridiculous. I owned a 51cm R3 for a little over a week. Put 200 miles on it, tore it down and sold it to get a 585, back in '06. No regrets on that decision. 

I've got a standard 585 and a 585 Ultra. Both very nice frames.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Seriously, you're in the Look thread asking about bike X vs a Look.

What sort of replies are you really expecting...? :lol:


And I would suggest that if paint scheme really mean that much to you then you want to be super sold on the bike you choose (be it the 585 or otherwise). That way you won't give a rats what comes out next year.
Otherwise buy a bike you can easily sell - so you can keep up with whichever trendy bike is out.


----------



## bstendig (Jul 10, 2007)

I was expecting the two other replies that I got from Look 585 owners who have owned or ridden a R3. Their replies were very helpful. Since I'll be paying at least $2500 for a 585 frame, finding the color scheme to my liking, I think, a legitimate concern.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Would they really be in this subforum if they disliked their 585? I wouldn't think so.

And I agreed that liking the colour scheme should be a legitimate concern - as you need it to still get you excited to ride it 1/2/maybe even 10 years down the track. All this assuming fit is not an issue....


I just thought it an odd place to try and get a comparison, because of course we're going to be more biased towards Looks.
Also - only one person was able to give a R3 comparison....

Good luck though in your choice (and I think you'll choose the Look! :thumbsup: )


----------



## bstendig (Jul 10, 2007)

When I posted my question in this forum, the last thing I expected was that its readers would be "true believers", cyclists who could find no fault with a Look bike. I expected the readers of this forum to be objective evaluators of Look bikes, not just those who were happy with their Look bikes. So, I expected cyclists who has test ridden, or who had considered the R3 - its reviews on this website are almost as high as the ones for the 585 - to respond with their thoughts and reasons for purchasing a 585 instead of an R3. I also hoped to hear from cyclists who might have purchased an R3 instead of a Look, or who had more discretionary income than me and decided to purchase both. Yes, only the second reply fit that category but I was glad to get his thoughts. The confidence in the 585 of the other reply has helped solidify my conclusion that the 585 would be a better purchase than the R3.

What I didn't expect was the condescension I read on political forums and in the "comments" sections of readers on "major" sports sites. I won't apologize for my naivete. It's been my experience that cyclists are willing to share both their good and bad experiences with the various products available to us. I hope that remains the case since we will all benefit if manufacturers monitor the sites and try to correct the problems reported.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

bstendig said:


> What I didn't expect was the condescension I read on political forums and in the "comments" sections of readers on "major" sports sites. I won't apologize for my naivete. It's been my experience that cyclists are willing to share both their good and bad experiences with the various products available to us. I hope that remains the case since we will all benefit if manufacturers monitor the sites and try to correct the problems reported.


I didn't read much "condensation"  from Tinea. (I know you wrote the right word- just playing on it) Didn't you see his emoticon?? Anyhow, if it were me, I would choose a Look any day over a Cervelo. Looks have great reputations, both for performance and customer service. I want a 585 Ultra or 595 Ultra to add to my stable.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Ta Ride :thumbsup: seems I was a little misunderstood...

I also read A LOT before buying my 595. And whilst I'm sure Cervelo make some very nice bikes (I considered the R3-SL for quite a while) there seems to be an overwhelming theme that comes through many, many more owners of Looks (opposed to Cervelo owners) - that being they make one of, if not not the best, bikes the person reviewing it has ever ridden. 

Couple that with what appears to be one of the best customer service departments going around, cycling or otherwise, and I really, really do think you would be hard pressed to find someone recommending a R3 over a 585.

And especially not in here.


It's no reflection of us being stupidly biased but rather about the quality of bikes Look produces.



Good luck on your choice, and apologies for any offense (or condensation  ) I might have caused


----------

